# 1/2 gallon whitney mason jar pat'd 1858



## pickensbob (Mar 22, 2013)

clean  whitney mason jar, 1/2 gallon with zinc lid ,  will take offers if interested.  email dakotabob25@gmaik dot com   one on ebay for $99,  mine is a lot cheaper


----------



## pickensbob (Mar 22, 2013)

*RE: 1/2 gallonwhitney mason jar pat'd 1858*

another pic


----------



## pickensbob (Mar 22, 2013)

*RE: 1/2 gallonwhitney mason jar pat'd 1858*

bottom of jar no marking


----------



## pickensbob (Mar 22, 2013)

*RE: 1/2 gallonwhitney mason jar pat'd 1858*

sorry put wrong email,  dakotabob25@gmail.com


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 22, 2013)

*RE: 1/2 gallonwhitney mason jar pat'd 1858*

It's a nice jar, but the dude on ebay is dreaming.  You can ask whatever you want on ebay, but if it doesn't sell then it's not worth that much.  The quarts sell for $5-10, and half gallons usually sell for $10-20.  
 I do wish you luck selling it though, hopefully someone is looking for one like yours.


----------



## pickensbob (Mar 23, 2013)

*RE: 1/2 gallonwhitney mason jar pat'd 1858*

thanxs for the info RIBottleguy, i agree with u, bout the guy on ebay,  i am takeing best offer over $20, plus shipping, don't think their that easy to find .


----------

